# Tenmille & Peco Compatibility



## etsac (May 21, 2008)

Sorry if this question has asked before but I cannot find any reference to the subject on the forum. 
Will Tenmille G Scale track and points interface with Peco G-45 Code 250 track? 
Many thanks.


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Simple answer is, NO. Not without adapters. 
However, I have G-45 points that are connected with adapters to Tenmille. I have also made adapters for the fit between Peco 1 guage track and G-45. I prefer the smaller code track for 1/29. 
Rod


----------



## etsac (May 21, 2008)

Thanks Rod. Do you know where these adapters can be obtained?


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you Stateside (there's nothing in your profile?) 
They are available from Tenmille over here in England. I'll check to see if they can be had from Peco for you too. 
Rod


----------



## etsac (May 21, 2008)

*RE: Tenmille & Peco Compatibility*

I live in France so all purchases etc via www. Tenmille have told me that their rail won't interface with Peco and no reference to adapters on their website. Maybe they have been discontinued?


----------

